# Long Term Stay



## daniellec (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello! I'm applying for a Long Term Stay Visa D to tour Rome from September - May (8 months). I have no intention of working; this is a trip for religious reasons as I write I book. I have meet all the requirements I could find online (apartment, plane tickets to/from, health insurance, proof of financial means, etc.) However, when I checked in with the consulate today via email they told me that US citizens cannot stay past 90 days. They said there are no visa options that would allow me to stay past 90 days if I don't have a work visa in Italy. However, I've read a few blogs of travelers who have obtained Long Term Stay Visa D for the intention of traveling/tutoring. Can anyone confirm this information? Is it possible that I won't be able to do this trip after all? Help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I wonder if the problem is the eight months. Too short ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have US citizens staying in Spain long-term on the basis of a "Non-lucrative" visa, i.e. they are not allowed to work or derive an income here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When I checked the visa pages for the Italian Consulate in the US, I saw reference to a long-stay visa for "religious" purposes. It required something from your parish or something like that. Ah here it is: Religious Visa Requirements (I use the Boston consulate for reference, since I used to live in the area.)

Some consulates seem to be kind of "abrupt" if you ask for information by e-mail. And many consulates get "abrupt" with questions about what kind of visa you should apply for. ("That's not their job." or something like that...) You may want to consider some sort of "study" visa - combined (or not) with taking a class or something on the side. Or maybe they'd consider research for a book to be "study" of some sort. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

